# Where to find these BOOTS or similar ones?



## florabundance (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm in love with these boots...only I have no idea where they're from, who they're buy or anything. I know flat calf length/ankle boots are in..but I can't find a pair of white ones anywhere. (i'm in London, but feel free to suggest wherever you are):











TIA! x


----------



## florabundance (Jan 6, 2009)

BUMPING..justincase


----------



## nunu (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm sure i saw simmilar ones in Shuch a while ago. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 7, 2009)

Whereabouts in London are you? Wood Green has loads of cheapy shoe shops that have boots just like in. You you have time to traipse up to North London to have a look on the its high street, do so.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you have urban outfitters? I bet you could probably find them somewhere like TK Maxx as well.


----------

